# I can't sleep..Need HELP !!



## kml420 (Jul 17, 2014)

Its 2.30 am and I can't sleep. This happens all the time. Every Night.
 What shall I do. Please help !! 

PS: Don't refer me a Doctor!!


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2014)

Disconnect your internet service.


----------



## ico (Jul 17, 2014)

download these cartoons:

two stupid dogs
sheep in the big city

you'll definitely sleep while watching them.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

go for a run till you are tired


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> go for a run till you are tired


if you run at night either the cops will make you sleep or else the street dogs.


----------



## Anorion (Jul 17, 2014)

haha any physically exhausting activity is fine... play a sport? go swimming? Anything


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 17, 2014)

Anorion said:


> haha any physically exhausting activity is fine... play a sport? go swimming? Anything



Like some SEX will also help in getting a good night sleep buddy. Are you married?


----------



## Vyom (Jul 17, 2014)

Whoever suggesting OP to sleep after midnight and before dawn, should themselves worry about their sleeping habits. 

Anyway,  [MENTION=287925]kml420[/MENTION]: Some suggestions:
1. Don't sleep in day, no matter how sleepy you are. It will be difficult at first, but slowly your body should adapt it.
2. Start watching a series. Any series: HIMYM, Lost, Game of Thrones, Heroes, Breaking Bad, Prison break... any. Watch one episode every night before you want to sleep. Don't do marathons. At max two episodes if you are curious after any cliffhanger. Try to sleep after that, thinking about what would happen next!

Do just these two things. Works for me everytime.

_Disclaimer: This might improve your sleeping habit, but could make you addictive to such show! So its your choice._


----------



## R2K (Jul 17, 2014)

Do some exercise. That always does it for me.
Or you can listen to music while you are in bed. Make the music player or your phone stop playing music at a specific time using the sleep option on it because you don't wanna blare music even after you fall asleep.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

If possible, remove all your digital devices from your bedroom (assuming you're not staying in hostel). 
If you can't resist, install an app in your PC to sleep after the stipulated hours. 
If you still can't resist the digital life, make a self-rule like 'no devices after 12 PM'. (something like that).

Close your eyes and pretend that you're sleeping.


----------



## ashs1 (Jul 17, 2014)

1. Play a sport/Jog & never sleep during the day !! Your body will get tired eventually, forcing you to sleep easily. 

2. Read some Novels before going to bed. Personally, I often find reading books leads to good sleep.

3. If you're a student, take out your school/college books & start reading. You'll be asleep in a jiffy !!


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2014)

Burn some calories before sleeping


----------



## kaelthas (Jul 17, 2014)

Studying chemistry worked for me. Buy the 12th NCERT chemistry books.


----------



## Flash (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr.Bean got some titbits for you. . 

[YOUTUBE]cO8qjMq5ttw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 17, 2014)

> Like some SEX will also help in getting a good night sleep buddy. Are you married?



WTF did I just read


----------



## hsr (Jul 17, 2014)

kaelthas said:


> Studying chemistry worked for me. Buy the 12th NCERT chemistry books.



Words of wisdom.

I'm curious to what makes you stay so late. Ping me on Steam *if* you play Dota *at* those times.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 17, 2014)

Some of these ideas could actually be detrimental to your sleep!

For eg.
Reading - I used to go sleepless for 2 - 3 days until I finish the novel in hand.
Series - This keeps me awake till morning nowadays.
Exercise - Not guaranteed. Although sometimes it makes me sleepy some other time it leads to chasing away what little sleepiness was there.

What works for me:
Studying invariably induces sleep though.
Another suggestion from my side is to try self-motivational audio books. They will always put me to sleep. 
Count the number of sheep in your imaginary field. 
Mentally try to calculate the value of 'pi' to the most accuracy.
Watch Doordarshan.
Try to relax your limbs and muscles one by one until you feel no control on your body.

(I too have trouble sleeping early at night)


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

Wanna add a very technical idea, but you can try some binaural beats for deep sleep, might work.. 
Sleep Easily With Low Delta Frequencies!


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 17, 2014)

Drink a hot glass of milk btw dont take any pills.


----------



## ratul (Jul 17, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Drink a hot glass of milk btw dont take any pills.



Isn't that a ritual for Suhaag Raat and need a partner to give you that glass??


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 17, 2014)

ratul said:


> Wanna add a very technical idea, but you can try some binaural beats for deep sleep, might work..
> Sleep Easily With Low Delta Frequencies!


Was about to suggest that to OP.
I have been working in 24x7 environment and this thing has the biggest impact in my life when it comes to induce sleep.
For me binural waves do work often.


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 17, 2014)

Find the exact cause of due to which you cant get sleep.
is there any tension you have in your mind? - listen to some soft music at night till you get bored or automatically sleep, this actually helps you release some stress.
you cant breath properly when you try to sleep? - get to the doctor
gas / acidity?  - Eno (drug) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
thinking about gf? - find out solution for yourself 


I would suggest get some navratna oil, massage your head with plenty of it, and also roll your fingers on your eyes after it.
the cool sensation gives you a good sleep.
dont forget to cover your pillow to avoid oil paintings in the morning  
good luck


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 18, 2014)

Were you watching the World cup matches off lately??


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess OP has been sleeping all day considering he hasn't replied...


----------



## R2K (Jul 18, 2014)

Well .. Stop making threads here and try to get some sleep


----------



## amjath (Jul 18, 2014)

If u think too much while lying down before you sleep, those thoughts will never let you sleep. Example:thinking about exam results, thinking about interviews


----------



## beingGamer (Jul 18, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> I guess OP has been sleeping all day considering he hasn't replied...



No, he took this advice seriously..



Hrishi said:


> Disconnect your internet service.


----------



## tkin (Jul 18, 2014)

kml420 said:


> Its 2.30 am and I can't sleep. This happens all the time. Every Night.
> What shall I do. Please help !!
> 
> PS: Don't refer me a Doctor!!


Make it a habit to go to bed @12:00, within 1 week you'll be back to normal.


----------



## Flash (Jul 18, 2014)

tkin said:


> Make it a habit to go to bed @12:00, within 1 week you'll be back to normal.


OP went to suspended animation till 2050.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 18, 2014)

I guess OP followed all the advices altogether and maybe went in to a deep sleep mode for a long period of time.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 18, 2014)

Hrishi said:


> I guess OP followed all the advices altogether and maybe went in to a deep sleep mode for a long period of time.



You made my day.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 20, 2014)

Report yourself to nearest police station...


----------



## rish1 (Jul 20, 2014)

try watching some youtube videos where people yawn !!! 

humans have a tendency to yawn when they see other people yawn..  

it will trigger sleep


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 20, 2014)

rish said:


> try watching some youtube videos where people yawn !!!
> 
> humans have a tendency to yawn when they see other people yawn..
> 
> it will trigger sleep


if people will keep on advising more , OP may not wake from sleep ever.


----------



## kml420 (Aug 2, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Like some SEX will also help in getting a good night sleep buddy. Are you married?



I do have a girlfrend..Mayb I shud insist her to come over. O wait !! wbt her parents 

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Whoever suggesting OP to sleep after midnight and before dawn, should themselves worry about their sleeping habits.
> 
> Anyway,  [MENTION=287925]kml420[/MENTION]: Some suggestions:
> 1. Don't sleep in day, no matter how sleepy you are. It will be difficult at first, but slowly your body should adapt it.
> ...



Ur Awesome dude. Thanks  Never thought of that before. gonna try.

- - - Updated - - -



R2K said:


> Well .. Stop making threads here and try to get some sleep



I'm Serious Mate  . It is 1 am already 

- - - Updated - - -



powerhoney said:


> I guess OP has been sleeping all day considering he hasn't replied...



Sorry.. I was off Internet for few days. Had my Exams.

- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> No, he took this advice seriously..



You Guys are amazingly AWESOME  

- - - Updated - - -



101gamzer said:


> You made my day.



and my Night


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 2, 2014)

@ OP : You have no idea what "can't sleep" problem is, at least not like me. And no, internet wasn't the reason, my "wouldn't want to stop" brain was.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 2, 2014)

[MENTION=287925]kml420[/MENTION]: 
These days I have started to play games where each level is a cliffhanger. Was playing Mirror's Edge currently. But games are more addictive than watching movies or series. 

So good luck.


----------



## kml420 (Aug 2, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> @ OP : You have no idea what "can't sleep" problem is, at least not like me. And no, internet wasn't the reason, my "wouldn't want to stop" brain was.



guess I know what ur talkin abt.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 2, 2014)

Take consult from psychiatrist.


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 12, 2014)

abracadabra said:


> Were you watching the World cup matches off lately??



this was problem for me. I won't feel sleepy till 3 or 4 in morning. Now college attendance is only 40% because of this. I am slowly changing this habit. Its really hard


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 12, 2014)

lightningfassst said:


> this was problem for me. I won't feel sleepy till 3 or 4 in morning. Now college attendance is only 40% because of this. I am slowly changing this habit. Its really hard


The only thing which worked for me was putting extreme pressure on my brain, to the extent where it'll become very tiring, any way it works for you. Reading a book, playing a game, whatever...
Sometimes it's a good thing to be dumb really.


----------

